# Nuevas del AELU



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*No sabìa que fuera tan grande...buenas fotos Canelita.*


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Perdonen gente! Que significa AELU? A... E... La Union?


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

CessTenn said:


> Perdonen gente! Que significa AELU? A... E... La Union?


Asociación Estadio la Unión.


----------

